# Seitenzahlen und Inhaltsverzeichis nachträglich in PDF

## SirLD

Hallo,

ich habe ein PDF Dokument mit Seitenzahlen, allerdings sind die ersten 17 Seiten (wie üblich) nicht gezählt. Daher stimmen die Seitenzahlen des Dokumentes  nicht mit denen im PDF-Betrachter überein. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Nummerierung der ersten 17 Seiten z. B. lateinisch zu ändern und dann die arabische Nummerierung zusammen mit den Seitenzahlen ab Seite 18 zu beginnen?

Könnte man evtl. auch ein Inhaltsverzeichnis (manuell erstellt natürlich) einfügen?

Danke schonmal,

sirld

----------

## ChrisJumper

Moderne Betrachter (nicht der von Adobe) haben doch schon Bookmaks und Marker, vielleicht kannst du damit etwas machen. Du könntest aber auch einfach mit der Toolsammlung von  app-text/pdfjam die Seitenzahlen modifizieren und die Seiten durcheinander würfeln und neu anordnen. Ich hab allerdings noch nie ein PDF-Inhaltsverzeichniss erstellt... aber da ist halt immer die frage wie aufwendig diese Arbeit ist und ob sich das für ein Dokument lohnt. Wenn das jetzt bei 500 Seiten groß ist und man sehr oft hin und her springen muss ist das wirklich ärgerlich.

----------

